# Cubers in Iowa



## guinepigs rock (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are a cuber in iowa mabey if we live close we can all do a cube meet.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php

This might be helpful.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 5, 2011)

*Iowa cubers: want to have a cube meet up?*

Hi I was wondering if any one from Iowa wanted to do a cube meet up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cyrus Colah would love to.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 5, 2011)

He lives 45 mins away from me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 5, 2011)

If you do, I reccomend you make an unofficial comp. Bring WCA scrambles, notecards as scorecards, and any timers you can. You can ask dChan for some advice, he planned a lot of the LA cube meets.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 5, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If you do, I reccomend you make an unofficial comp. Bring WCA scrambles, notecards as scorecards, and any timers you can. You can ask dChan for some advice, he planned a lot of the LA cube meets.


I only have a crappy qj timer that broke and do you live in Iowa.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 5, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I only have a crappy qj timer that broke and do you live in Iowa.


 
no he lives in California near Cameron Brown!


----------



## Enchantedcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

*ya i do*

me and my friend want to go to a competition and dont want to travel far until were really good so another comp other than the iowa open would be awesome.-ps i dont care where just anywhere in iowa


----------

